# How many therapists does it take to screw in a lightbulb?



## crzycadn (Oct 18, 2009)

Q: How many therapists does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

1.  None, we've all done a course on coping with darkness.

or 

2. One to screw it in, three to form the support group, and one to help with placement.

or

3.  Only one...but it depends on whether or not the LIGHT BULB wants to be changed.

Sorry Doc - had to do it!!!:rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 18, 2009)

The last one is a classic, but I hadn't heard of the first two.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2009)

I've never heard #1 either. My favorite.


----------

